# Anyone using the Tivoli set?



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

A nice looking unit, and line-in, line-out, and a cool mix-in (you could wire your PC into is so you'd still here the beeps & bongs along with your radio programming). AM, FM, Sirius all in one.

I'm think it work great for me on my desk at work.

Anyone try one yet?

http://msnbc.msn.com/id/6980711/page/2/


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I haven't seen the Tivoli myself, but it looks like a spin off of an old KLH Model One am/fm radio that I remember from the early-late '60's. This was the radio that anyone who liked good sound had to have. It was very popular in the dorms at the University of Minnesnowta. Gee, in doing a search, this may be why.. http://www.audioadvisor.com/store/p...S1BC&product_name=Model One AM/FM Table Radio
This radio sounded FANTASTIC in it's day for such a small box.


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

I have the "plain old Tivoli, no satellite" Model One version, love it. If I had a Sirius subscription I might consider the new radio.

I actually liked the stereo version even better, but my wife didn't want the 2nd speaker taking up room on her nightstand.


----------

